# Idle jet assembly huayi carb tecumseh engine



## wolfcry911 (Feb 12, 2017)

I have troy-bilt 2410 snowblower I got for cheap (now I know why). Has always surged - even straight after a new carb install. Anyway, it's worse this season and driving me nuts. I've cleaned the carb (again), the gas tank, using new fuel, etc. I'm looking more closely at the idle jet assembly and it has me puzzled. Shouldn't the jet have a hole running longitudinally from the bottom to the hole that runs laterally through the assembly? I have a black plastic assembly and clearly see the hole passing through laterally, but on the bottom there seems to be a metal piece inserted into the plastic. This metal is cylindrical but seems to have a top on it such that I can insert a small gauge wire into it but it bottoms out and the wire won't reach the other pass-through hole. Is this normal or is it blocked? I've thoroughly cleaned it and can not push anything through it... any help is appreciated.


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

Please tell us the make of the engine. Different brands use different types of carbs. Some are Emulsion tube, some are drilled jets . How did you clean the carb ?


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Fat City said:


> *Please tell us the make of the engine*. Different brands use different types of carbs. Some are Emulsion tube, some are drilled jets . How did you clean the carb ?


I think WolfCry mentioned that the Engine is a *Tecumseh* (up there in the Title)

But his carburetor is no longer a Tecumseh . . . . it's now the ever popular *"huayl"* !


----------



## wolfcry911 (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for the response guys. I think I have it sorted out - it was indeed blocked. Carb cleaner wouldn't free it, but boiling water did. Anyway, back together now and the engine runs much better, but still surges slightly (like when the carb was newly replaced). I'm going to try to check for air leaks now.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

If it was mine,I would next clean the carb in ultrasonic or carb cleaner solution and blow out all passages with compressed air. 

If your surging happens at idle only and if at sea level, I would get a set of numbered drill bits from harbor freight and drill out that idle jet to the next larger size. Test and repeat as needed.

If surging happens at full throttle with no load, I'd ignore it. If it happens under load, I'd try to establish whether it's a lean condition by slightly engaging choke. Steps 4 thru 20 TBD if needed.


----------



## wolfcry911 (Feb 12, 2017)

The surging is at full throttle with no load. Works fine under load. It's not bad now - I'll ignore it


----------



## coastie56 (Feb 4, 2016)

You can run a number 68 drill in a pin vise through the MAIN jet and try to use a welding torch tip cleaner to slightly increase the idle jet. I used a wire cut from a wire brush and had to fuss with it to clean out the hole as you did. In nine years I've had to do it twice and since I now use seafoam in my gas can and stabil directly in the snowblower tank I've had no more problems. Also I installed an inline fuel filter as the idle jet hole is so tiny an easily plugged. Yesterday I bought a returned 2840 at Lowes after the clerk said a customer used it for the last big storm and returned saying it wouldn't run. I chuckled to my self as it was marked down about 250 bucks. 10 minutes ago I got back in from unloading it from my truck and like the clerk said it ran beautiful when the choke was full on but the minute I turned it off it died instantly LOL. I now am going out to clean the idle jet. We will all be able to buy these Chonda poweredsnow blowers on the cheap as nobody seems to know about the idle air jet problem. BTW the Harbor freight ultra sonic cleaner works terrific on old carbs, but new ones are so cheap on e bay the price of the rebuild kit isn't worth the money!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Sounds like the carb I had to deal with on the LCT (Ithink that's the name) but anyway pretty new machine, Was NOT the main just, seems when not under load it's feeding off the idle jet, The hole was at .018 and I opened it to .021 and the pulsing compleatly went away, just talked to the owner and said it's running great and throwing snow better than when new, These non adjustable carbs are being made to run as lean as humanly possible


----------



## glydeman (Nov 10, 2017)

*Drilling the idle jet on Troy Bilt snow blower*

I see lots of posts about drilling out the idle jet on snow blower engines to prevent surging. I have a Troy Bilt 2410. The idle jet has a brass insert on one end, and an aluminium inser about halfway up its plastic body. I drilled through the bottom brass insert and engine still surges. Do I need to drill through both of these inserts?


----------

